# Buongiorno vs. Buon giorno



## norma 126

Buongiorno o buon giorno, sta sera o stasera? insieme o separato.


----------



## claudine2006

Per quanto riguarda la parola "stasera" non ci sono dubbi.
Io scrivo sempre "buongiorno, buonasera", ma ho visto anche scritto buon giorno, buona sera. Credo siano corrette entrambe. Aspetta la risposta di qualche esperto.


----------



## norma 126

claudine2006 said:


> Per quanto riguarda la parola "stasera" non ci sono dubbi.
> Io scrivo sempre "buongiorno, buonasera", ma ho visto anche scritto buon giorno, buona sera. Credo siano corrette entrambe. Aspetta la risposta di qualche esperto.


Grazie Claudine, pero sta sera anche io la ho visto scritto separata, non è corretto cosi?


----------



## claudine2006

norma 126 said:


> Grazie Claudine, pero sta sera anche io la ho visto scritto separata, non è corretto cosi?


Non che io sappia. Io scrivo questa sera o stasera. 
Sta non è una parola a se stante (è la terza persona singolare dell'indicativo presente del verbo "stare", ma nel nostro caso è la forma contratta di un aggettivo dimostrativo).


----------



## irene.acler

"Sta sera" si potrebbe trovare così nel senso di "questa sera", dal momento che "sta" si può anche usare, a livello colloquiale, como forma semplificata di "questa"


----------



## claudine2006

irene.acler said:


> "Sta sera" si potrebbe trovare così nel senso di "questa sera", dal momento che "sta" si può anche usare, a livello colloquiale, como forma semplificata di "questa"


Però si scriverebbe 'sta (come in dialetto napoletano, se non erro).


----------



## irene.acler

é vero, può essere....non se se esiste questa forma anche senza l'apostrofo anteposto...


----------



## DrLindenbrock

Giusto Claudine, visto che STA, in questo caso, è la contrazione di "questa", andrebbe scritto con l'apostrofo, cioè 'STA.


----------



## claudine2006

Per quanto riguarda buongiorno/ buon giorno, puoi dare un'occhiata a questo thread:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=172168


----------



## Elerien

Ciao, sono quasi sicura  che sia buongiorno e stasera.
saluti


----------



## Necsus

In realtà 'sta' deriva dall'aferesi di 'questa' (la contrazione, se non vado errato, è la fusione di due vocali) e direi che, come per altri termini simili (_stamattina, stanotte, stavolta_), l'unione di aggettivo e sostantivo è ormai consolidata in un nuovo vocabolo (o sintagma), regolarmente utilizzato nel linguaggio parlato.


----------



## DrLindenbrock

Necsus said:


> In realtà 'sta' deriva dall'aferesi di 'questa' (la contrazione, se non vado errato, è la fusione di due vocali) e direi che, come per altri termini simili (_stamattina, stanotte, stavolta_), l'unione di aggettivo e sostantivo è ormai consolidata in un nuovo vocabolo (o sintagma), regolarmente utilizzato nel linguaggio parlato.


 
Hai perfettamente ragione, è un'aferesi! Ero stato un po' superficiale... 
Certo, stamattina, stanotte ecc. sono forme consolidate....su questo penso ci sia l'accordo di tutti, anche mio!


----------



## infinite sadness

Anche buondì si può dire staccato?

Io sinceramente buon dì non l'ho mai visto scritto da nessuna parte, però forse si può scrivere.


----------



## Necsus

infinite sadness said:


> Anche buondì si può dire staccato?


Esattamente come 'buon giorno' e buongiorno', secondo il Garzanti (e altri):
buondì - o buon dì, _inter_. formula di saluto e di augurio che si usa al mattino; buongiorno.
Ma il DeMauro considera solo la forma 'staccata' (non univerbata) e il DOP, come per 'buon giorno' e 'buona sera', definisce _meno comune_ la versione 'non staccata'.


----------



## nic4

Ciao a tutti,

spesse volte alcuni colleghi scrivono _*"buongiorno*"_ in due parole staccate, ovvero *"*_*buon  giorno*".._ il che mi sembra non corretto. 
Confermate?

Mille grazie a tutti!


----------



## Astropolyp

Una rapida ricerca su WordReference Dictionary (e non solo) ti confermerà che l'interiezione _buongiorno_ si può anche scrivere _buon giorno_.


----------



## nic4

..mi dai il link per favore?


----------



## fabiog_1981

nic4 said:


> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> spesse volte alcuni colleghi scrivono _*"buongiorno*"_ in due parole staccate, ovvero *"*_*buon giorno*".._ il che mi sembra non corretto.
> Confermate?
> 
> Mille grazie a tutti!


 
Ma perché mai buongiorno non potrebbe scriversi staccato?
Non è l'augurio di aver un buon giorno?
Scriveresti buon pomeriggio tutto attaccato?
Capisco che si possa scrivere tutto in una parola, ma non capisco perché si debba considerare non corretto scriverlo in due.


----------



## nic4

Infatti ho scritto "mi sembra".. 
E per questo ho chiesto.
Grazie comunque a tutti!


----------



## Astropolyp

Basta che digiti _buongiorno_ dove si legge _Dictionary and thread title search_, in cima alla pagina.


----------



## Vicsintinta

Se leggete "Lo Zingarelli" potete trovare che è possibile scrivere: Buongiorno, buon giorno oppure bongiorno. Ma io penso che sia più usuale usare "buongiorno"


----------



## jujujulia

Anch'io sono d'accordo. Anche se Treccani dice che le due forme sono entrambi accettabili, non l'ho mai visto scritto staccato in tempi moderni. Accettabile sì, usuale no. Vorrei tanto che qualcuno facesse una ricerca su quante volte capitano le due forme, perché una mia collega vuole scrivere la versione staccata in un corso d'italiano per principianti. Così con le prime parole dimostreremo che il nostro corso non è ottimo...


----------



## alfaalfa

Ciao,


jujujulia said:


> una mia collega vuole scrivere la versione staccata in un corso d'italiano per principianti


personalmente io lo eviterei.
I numeri (se non ho sbagliato la ricerca):
buon giorno

buongiorno


----------



## symposium

Dì alla tua amica che è libera di scrivere "buon giorno" quanto io lo sono di scrivere "goode daye" e di far ridere i sassi...


----------



## jujujulia

alfaalfa said:


> Ciao,
> 
> personalmente io lo eviterei.
> I numeri (se non ho sbagliato la ricerca):
> buon giorno
> 
> buongiorno


Grazie del supporto alfaalfa! Quali sono i numeri (non si vedono)?


----------



## jujujulia

symposium said:


> Dì alla tua amica che è libera di scrivere "buon giorno" quanto io lo sono di scrivere "goode daye" e di far ridere i sassi...


"Far ridere i sassi", eheh! Lei mi ha fatto ridere ad alta voce - ottimo per la salute, grazie!


----------



## alfaalfa

jujujulia said:


> Quali sono i numeri (non si vedono)?


Sono dei link. A me funzionano. A te no?


----------



## jujujulia

alfaalfa said:


> Sono dei link. A me funzionano. A te no?


Ah! Non avevo pensato che fossero dei link. Sì che funzionano! I grafici sono bellissimi! Il risultato è quello che sospettavo. A sproposito, Lei sa esattamente che significano i percentuali sull'asse delle y? E.g. vedo che in 1982, quella percentuale per la forma univerbata (buongiorno) era sui 0,000030%.
Non le posso dire quanto Le sono grata!


----------



## Olaszinhok

Be', non posso esimermi dal dire la mia, per quel che può valere.  Ambedue le forme sono corrette. Tutte le grammatiche riportano le due forme. Il problema si sarebbe potuto risolvere scrivendo la forma intera e avvertendo che si può scrivere anche staccato, anche se quest'ultima forma sembra essere minoritaria ultimamente. A me la forma staccata non fa ridere affatto, è pur sempre una variante valida.


----------



## Pietruzzo

Olaszinhok said:


> Ambedue le forme sono corrette


Sono d'accordo.


----------



## alfaalfa

A *P*roposito ,  qui ci diamo tutti del "tu".
Una spiegazione del*le *percentuali e del funzionamento dello strumento la trovi qui.
Qui c'è un confronto.


----------

